# This apprentice is back in the book!



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

30 days is up and I'm playing the waiting game! Any who, met a few 4th year apprentices that have done mostly fire alarm their whole apprenticeship. That kind of scares me. What is the reasoning behind this you think? Bad work ethic? The local? Or just the hand that they've been dealt?


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

This is mainly the JATC's fault, and partially the apprentice. Some apprentices avoid hard or technical work which prevents them from developing. I know if I was being stuck just doing fire alarm work I would complain like no tomorrow. I know once I top out and get laid off it would pretty much be the end of the road for me if all i could do is fire alarm.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

newbi said:


> This is mainly the JATC's fault, and partially the apprentice. Some apprentices avoid hard or technical work which prevents them from developing. I know if I was being stuck just doing fire alarm work I would complain like no tomorrow. I know once I top out and get laid off it would pretty much be the end of the road for me if all i could do is fire alarm.


That's what scares me. I'm pretty gung ho about soaking up as much as I can while I can.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

In Michigan it's a difference license with lower qualifications (fire alarm specialty technician). If they became an electrical apprentice it would likely mean starting over at year one...

http://www.michigan.gov/lara/0,4601,7-154-35299_10575_17394_17415-42954--,00.html


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

There is a local in GA?


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

John Valdes said:


> There is a local in GA?


Yessir. I'm in the jatc here out of Augusta. Local 1579


----------



## EAHQ (Dec 12, 2014)

You should ask the JATC if they allow apprentices to transfer between contractors. Some do without question and some require the contractors to "release" apprentices before transferring. 

The situation you're talking about is the exact reason why transferring happens. Most locals don't want to turn out Journeyman who only know fire alarm or any other specific niche within the trade. You're supposed to be gaining "experience" through "hands on" training for the electrical trade. 

Check back in, I'm interested to see what you find.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

DownInGeorgia said:


> 30 days is up and I'm playing the waiting game! Any who, met a few 4th year apprentices that have done mostly fire alarm their whole apprenticeship. That kind of scares me. What is the reasoning behind this you think? Bad work ethic? The local? Or just the hand that they've been dealt?


Pyromaniacs.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

EAHQ said:


> You should ask the JATC if they allow apprentices to transfer between contractors. Some do without question and some require the contractors to "release" apprentices before transferring.
> 
> The situation you're talking about is the exact reason why transferring happens. Most locals don't want to turn out Journeyman who only know fire alarm or any other specific niche within the trade. You're supposed to be gaining "experience" through "hands on" training for the electrical trade.
> 
> Check back in, I'm interested to see what you find.


I've asked around a little, you do have to wait to be released as an apprentice but i spoke to a few 4th years and they said you can normally nudge your way out of situations like that and it's either the shop's fault for keeping you on the same task or it's the apprentice being content with doing the same thing over and over.


----------



## EAHQ (Dec 12, 2014)

Who did you ask? Make sure you're not getting bad second hand information. Your best source is the JATC office so make a phone call to be sure. 

When I started my first year I did 5 months of pulling nothing but fire alarm wires for a 26 story hotel. I almost quit because I thought I would never get to experience anything else. 

Eventually I learned how to install devices, properly terminate wires, read prints, and bend conduit. 

When I did transfer to another crew the Forman was impressed with what I knew. 

Best advice is to be a sponge, show initiative, and let your JW and foreman know you want to learn.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

EAHQ said:


> Who did you ask? Make sure you're not getting bad second hand information. Your best source is the JATC office so make a phone call to be sure.
> 
> When I started my first year I did 5 months of pulling nothing but fire alarm wires for a 26 story hotel. I almost quit because I thought I would never get to experience anything else.
> 
> ...


About the contractor switching I asked the jatc director. He said he'd try to work with someone should a "problem" arise but other than that apprentices take what they can get. 

I'm in the book now probably will get sent to srs or vogtle. Not having a criminal record sure comes in handy!


----------



## EAHQ (Dec 12, 2014)

Great. Best of luck.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Do other locals not rotate their apprentices? Here in Indy, every apprentice rotates at least 2 times during their apprenticeship. This means you will (or should) work for at least 3 different contractors during your time. This is an effort to eliminate exactly what is being discussed here.


----------



## EAHQ (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes, but not all. Smaller JATCs don't offer it but doesn't mean it can't happen. I'm from one. 

I asked to be transferred in my fourth year because the contractor was making me do things against the NEC. Had to meet with the board, the company's project manager, and it didn't go very well. They denied my request.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

btharmy said:


> Do other locals not rotate their apprentices? Here in Indy, every apprentice rotates at least 2 times during their apprenticeship. This means you will (or should) work for at least 3 different contractors during your time. This is an effort to eliminate exactly what is being discussed here.


I don't think there is any regulated rotations.


----------

